# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Помогите ошибка в конфигурации 1С Управление ЖКХ, ТСЖ и ЖСК 3.0.115.1

## faust914

Не работают модули:
1. Учетная политика ЖКХ (она как бы есть, но не устанавливается никак)
2. Паспортный стол (пишет нет доступа к данным о жильце)
3. Финансово-лицевой счет не выводится ошибка.

----------


## faust914

Ошибка дословно:
Поле объекта не обнаружено (ТабличныеЧасти)
{ОбщийМодуль.УправлениеКон  тактнойИнформацией.Модуль(  2523)}:Если МетаданныеОбъекта <> Неопределено
{ОбщийМодуль.УправлениеКон  тактнойИнформацией.Модуль(  1153)}:Если Не СодержитКонтактнуюИнформа  цию(ОбъектСКонтактнойИнфо  мацией.Ключ) Тогда
{ОбщийМодуль.УправлениеКон  тактнойИнформацией.Модуль(  80)}:СоздатьВТКонтактнаяИнф  рмация(Запрос.МенеджерВре  енныхТаблиц, КонтактнаяИнформацияСсылк  и, ТипыКонтактнойИнформации, ВидыКонтактнойИнформации, Дата);
{ОбщийМодуль.УправлениеКон  тактнойИнформацией.Модуль(  256)}:Возврат КонтактнаяИнформация(Ссыл  иИлиОбъекты, Отбор);
{ОбщийМодуль.УПЖКХ_Типовые  етодыСервер.Модуль(1853)}:Воз  врат УправлениеКонтактнойИнфор  мацией.КонтактнаяИнформац  яОбъектов(СсылкиИлиОбъект  ы, ТипыКонтактнойИнформации, ВидыКонтактнойИнформации, Дата);
{ВнешняяОбработка.ОЗ_СЗК_За  щищеннаяОбработка.МодульО  ъекта(727)}:
{ОбщийМодуль.СЗК_МодульЗащ  тыПереопределяемый.Модуль  (81)}:
{CommonModule.КВП_Регистрационны  Учет.Module(236)}:
{Отчет.КВП_ФинансовоЛицево  СчетФорма1_3.МодульМенедже  а(974)}:СтрАдрес             = ПолучитьАдрес(Здание, Перечисления.КВП_ВидыАдрес  ов.Здание);
{Отчет.КВП_ФинансовоЛицево  СчетФорма1_3.Форма.ФормаОтч  ета.Форма(553)}:Отчеты.КВП_Фин  ансовоЛицевойСчетФорма1_3.С  формироватьОтчет(Параметр  Отчета, АдресХранилища);
{Отчет.КВП_ФинансовоЛицево  СчетФорма1_3.Форма.ФормаОтч  ета.Форма(455)}:РезультатВыпо  лнения = СформироватьОтчетНаСервер  е();
{Отчет.КВП_ФинансовоЛицево  СчетФорма1_3.Форма.ФормаОтч  ета.Форма(56)}:СформироватьО  чет(Команды.СформироватьО  чет);
{Справочник.КВП_ЛицевыеСче  а.Форма.ФормаСписка.Форма(1  092)}:ОткрытьФорму("Отчет.КВП_  ФинансовоЛицевойСчетФорма  1_3.Форма", СтруктураОткрытия);

----------


## ober555

это надо в отладке смотреть:
1. явно что-то с контактной инфой, возможно она кривая или ее нет
2. может таблица с данными полетела... Тестирование_и_Исправление запусти

----------


## faust914

Запускал проходит, а толку 0

----------


## ober555

в отладке смотрел?  точку останова на ОбщийМодуль.УправлениеКон тактнойИнформацией.Модуль( 2523) и смотришь что там и от куда приперлось туда

----------


## Online_Z

Работало и после какого-то события перестало или это новая база, которая раньше не работала?

----------


## faust914

Да после обновления базы перестало работать

----------


## faust914

Поле объекта не обнаружено (ТабличныеЧасти)
{ОбщийМодуль.УправлениеКон  тактнойИнформацией.Модуль(  2523)}:	Если МетаданныеОбъекта <> Неопределено
{ОбщийМодуль.УправлениеКон  тактнойИнформацией.Модуль(  1153)}:		Если Не СодержитКонтактнуюИнформа  цию(ОбъектСКонтактнойИнфо  мацией.Ключ) Тогда
{ОбщийМодуль.УправлениеКон  тактнойИнформацией.Модуль(  80)}:		СоздатьВТКонтактнаяИнформ  ация(Запрос.МенеджерВремен  ныхТаблиц, КонтактнаяИнформацияСсылк  и, ТипыКонтактнойИнформации, ВидыКонтактнойИнформации, Дата);
{ОбщийМодуль.УправлениеКон  тактнойИнформацией.Модуль(  256)}:	Возврат КонтактнаяИнформация(Ссыл  иИлиОбъекты, Отбор);
{ОбщийМодуль.УПЖКХ_Типовые  етодыСервер.Модуль(1853)}:	Возврат УправлениеКонтактнойИнфор  мацией.КонтактнаяИнформац  яОбъектов(СсылкиИлиОбъект  ы, ТипыКонтактнойИнформации, ВидыКонтактнойИнформации, Дата);
{ВнешняяОбработка.ОЗ_СЗК_За  щищеннаяОбработка.МодульО  ъекта(727)}:
{ОбщийМодуль.СЗК_МодульЗащ  тыПереопределяемый.Модуль  (81)}:
{CommonModule.КВП_Регистрационны  Учет.Module(236)}:
{Отчет.КВП_ФинансовоЛицево  СчетФорма1_3.МодульМенедже  а(974)}:	СтрАдрес             = ПолучитьАдрес(Здание, Перечисления.КВП_ВидыАдрес  ов.Здание);
{Отчет.КВП_ФинансовоЛицево  СчетФорма1_3.Форма.ФормаОтч  ета.Форма(553)}:		Отчеты.КВП_ФинансовоЛицево  йСчетФорма1_3.СформироватьО  тчет(ПараметрыОтчета, АдресХранилища);
{Отчет.КВП_ФинансовоЛицево  СчетФорма1_3.Форма.ФормаОтч  ета.Форма(455)}:	РезультатВыполнения = СформироватьОтчетНаСервер  е();
{Отчет.КВП_ФинансовоЛицево  СчетФорма1_3.Форма.ФормаОтч  ета.Форма(56)}:		СформироватьОтчет(Команды.  СформироватьОтчет);
{Справочник.КВП_ЛицевыеСче  а.Форма.ФормаСписка.Форма(1  092)}:		ОткрытьФорму("Отчет.КВП_Фин  ансовоЛицевойСчетФорма1_3.Ф  орма", СтруктураОткрытия);

----------


## faust914

Так же установлена учетная политика ЖКХ, но ошибка что не установлена.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Так же установлена учетная политика ЖКХ, но ошибка что не установлена.


Возможно, просто нужна очистка кэша?

----------


## faust914

> Возможно, просто нужна очистка кэша?


Не помогло тоже

----------


## giv_main

Здравствуйте! У меня наблюдается похожая проблема тоже после обновления до 3.0.115.1 . Подскажите пожалуйста, какая у вас версия платформы 1С?

----------


## giv_main

Хотя, у меня не в версии платформы оказалось дело. Подскажите, вы используете Отладчик защиты Protect.TSZH.3.0.83-1.4.16.2? Я обновил его до Protect.TSZH.3.0.113-1.9.15.2 и проблема ушла

----------

atol_zlat (04.08.2022), Souler (19.07.2022)

----------


## faust914

> Здравствуйте! У меня наблюдается похожая проблема тоже после обновления до 3.0.115.1 . Подскажите пожалуйста, какая у вас версия платформы 1С?


8.3.20

----------


## giv_main

> 8.3.20


А пользуетесь ли отладчиком защиты?

----------


## faust914

> Хотя, у меня не в версии платформы оказалось дело. Подскажите, вы используете Отладчик защиты Protect.TSZH.3.0.83-1.4.16.2? Я обновил его до Protect.TSZH.3.0.113-1.9.15.2 и проблема ушла


Да спасибо заработало

----------

Souler (19.07.2022)

----------

